# Planning a Bachelor Party



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 14, 2018)

As I have mentioned in other threads, my brother will be getting married in September of this year, and he has asked me to be his best man (which I was expecting, since I certainly plan to ask him to be my best man if I am ever married), so I feel that it is my responsibility to plan a bachelor party for him, and I wish to ensure that it will be a very memorable one.

However, I have never planned a bachelor party before, so, therefore, I wish to seek advice from the other users of this forum, who may have more experience than do I in this area.

What recommendations do you have for planning a bachelor party? What is a good location, how soon before the wedding should it be, and how expensive are they, typically? What does everyone else say about this?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> As I have mentioned in other threads, my brother will be getting married in September of this year, and he has asked me to be his best man (which I was expecting, since I certainly plan to ask him to be my best man if I am ever married), so I feel that it is my responsibility to plan a bachelor party for him, and I wish to ensure that it will be a very memorable one.
> 
> However, I have never planned a bachelor party before, so, therefore, I wish to seek advice from the other users of this forum, who may have more experience than do I in this area.
> 
> What recommendations do you have for planning a bachelor party? What is a good location, how soon before the wedding should it be, and how expensive are they, typically? What does everyone else say about this?



This is a little off-topic, but if you (and I hope you do!) get engaged to Lady J, would you be up for inviting some members of NF?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2018)

Hookers and blow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

A week or two before the wedding would be fine. I never hosted one before. Either host it at your house, rent a place out or one of his friends houses. Check the temp, what is he into? drinking is a must. Strippers, maybe setup some party games to play before the strippers get there. food. Treat is as a party in in these immortal words:


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2018)

Do you know what your brother likes? Can you plan a party that is fun for him, rather than what you find to be enjoyable?


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 15, 2018)

Don’t get strippers! That’s a disgusting tradition and a sad thing to do right before you get married.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Neutral 1


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 15, 2018)

Kitsune said:


> Don’t get strippers! That’s a disgusting tradition and a sad thing to do right before you get married.


What would u suggest then? I've personally grown up in an environment that suggests that bachelor parties=drinking, strippers, and possibly hookers and drugs.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 15, 2018)

I definitely do not want strippers on my bachelor party. My idiotic hyper horny nature would easily make me... well, not married the next week.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh yeah, you kind of have half a year+ DDJ, don't worry about a thing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ashi (Jan 15, 2018)

Island said:


> Oh no.


Knuckles?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 15, 2018)

Kitsune said:


> Don’t get strippers! That’s a disgusting tradition and a sad thing to do right before you get married.


I agree so much with this. The reason why men go to strip clubs for bachelor parties is even more sad and pathetic, the whole “one last time before he’s chained down to marriage” excuse.

IMO if a guy holds this view about marriage and feels the need to get with strippers before marrying someone, then they don’t need to be getting married.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 15, 2018)

Kitsune said:


> Don’t get strippers! That’s a disgusting tradition and a sad thing to do right before you get married.





Khaleesi said:


> I agree so much with this. The reason why men go to strip clubs for bachelor parties is even more sad and pathetic, the whole “one last time before he’s chained down to marriage” excuse.
> 
> IMO if a guy holds this view about marriage and feels the need to get with strippers before marrying someone, then they don’t need to be getting married.



That's a point that I just don't get: Why hire strippers when you're ready to get married? Doesn't that defeat the whole purpose of starting a life with your about-to-be spouse?
I wouldn't blame any women for leaving their fiancee over this, because it's practically insulting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 15, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> I agree so much with this. The reason why men go to strip clubs for bachelor parties is even more sad and pathetic, the whole “one last time before he’s chained down to marriage” excuse.
> 
> IMO if a guy holds this view about marriage and feels the need to get with strippers before marrying someone, then they don’t need to be getting married.





Darkmatter said:


> That's a point that I just don't get: Why hire strippers when you're ready to get married? Doesn't that defeat the whole purpose of starting a life with your about-to-be spouse?
> I wouldn't blame any women for leaving their fiancee over this, because it's practically insulting.


What would you guys suggest than? I'm truly curious. As i stated in an earlier post, I've grown in an environment where stuff like strippers are almost a norm, to the point where ppl think that it's "lame" to not have stuff like strippers, alcohol, hookers, and even possibly drugs.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 15, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> What would you guys suggest than? I'm truly curious. As i stated in an earlier post, I've grown in an environment where stuff like strippers are almost a norm, to the point where ppl think that it's "lame" to not have stuff like strippers, alcohol, hookers, and even possibly drugs.


Something that doesn’t disrespect the sanctity of your marriage or of your partner? I’m sorry but grown men should be capable of finding something to do to celebrate that doesn’t involve strippers, drugs and alcohol. And if not then idk what to tell you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 15, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> What would you guys suggest than? I'm truly curious. As i stated in an earlier post, I've grown in an environment where stuff like strippers are almost a norm, to the point where ppl think that it's "lame" to not have stuff like strippers, alcohol, hookers, and even possibly drugs.



Truth to be told, I don't know. I've never been in any form of Bachelor's Party or even in any form of American Wedding.
But isn't it possible to do a Bachelor's Party without the need of Strippers? Maybe find some enjoyable activities, I don't know.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 15, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Something that doesn’t disrespect the sanctity of your marriage or of your partner? I’m sorry but grown men should be capable of finding something to do to celebrate that doesn’t involve strippers, drugs and alcohol. And if not then idk what to tell you.





Darkmatter said:


> Truth to be told, I don't know. I've never been in any form of Bachelor's Party or even in any form of American Wedding.
> But isn't it possible to do a Bachelor's Party without the need of Strippers? Maybe find some enjoyable activities, I don't know.


see, it's easier said than done. I'm with u guys about the idea of having strippers in a bachelor party being a disgusting idea. But it's hard to imagine a great bachelor party without all those sinful stuff (alcohol, strippers, etc). At least here in USA, Idt i've heard or seen a bachelor party without all those things.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 15, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Something that doesn’t disrespect the sanctity of your marriage or of your partner? I’m sorry but grown men should be capable of finding something to do to celebrate that doesn’t involve strippers, drugs and alcohol. And if not then idk what to tell you.


I agree with strippers and drugs, but leave alcohol out of this!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 15, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> see, it's easier said than done. I'm with u guys about the idea of having strippers in a bachelor party being a disgusting idea. But it's hard to imagine a great bachelor party without all those sinful stuff (alcohol, strippers, etc). At least here in USA, Idt i've heard or seen a bachelor party without all those things.


It’s really not hard at all. Just find something that you find enjoyable and do it, it can range from attending a big game played by your favorite team to actually playing a sport to taking a trip somewhere with your friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2018)

The strippers are meant as a jab, because nobody expects the groom to do anything with them.  It's more of a "say goodbye to these days" kind of sendoff with the guys because if he ever goes to a strip club again he'll likely be with his wife.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Jan 15, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The strippers are meant as a jab, because nobody expects the groom to do anything with them.  It's more of a "say goodbye to these days" kind of sendoff with the guys because if he ever goes to a strip club again he'll likely be with his wife.


The “say goodbye to these days” is exactly why it’s dumb. Because this makes marriage out to be a negative thing, as in you’re giving up something you find pleasurable for something that will take that pleasurable thing away. It’s disrespectful to your fiancé.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2018)

Strip clubs aren't all that pleasurable (throwing away money for tits...why?  We have the internet now), I don't think it's something a potential groom would miss.  Especially when he's pretty much locked for better bedroom adventures the next day.  Personally, I think a strip club for bachelor's party is a waste of money.  The last bachelor's party I attended consisted of a baseball game, a casino, and bar hopping.  Some of us actually came away with more money that night.  But it's about the memory with your friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Jan 15, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> see, it's easier said than done. I'm with u guys about the idea of having strippers in a bachelor party being a disgusting idea. But it's hard to imagine a great bachelor party without all those sinful stuff (alcohol, strippers, etc). At least here in USA, Idt i've heard or seen a bachelor party without all those things.



Strippers in a Bachelor's Party defeats the idea of marriage, especially when I personally think of it as something womanizers would do.
But the point being is that you can have a Bachelor's Party without the need of strippers.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 15, 2018)

I have no intention of hiring strippers or prostitutes for my brother's bachelor party, as I find them to be too cliche, and I definitely do not view marriage as a form of imprisonment, nor does my brother, as we both have much more positive attitudes regarding it.

I was considering having it at a restaurant, or maybe a club with function rooms, with music of some form. Since my brother will almost certainly be hiring a DJ for his wedding, I would like to provide the music, myself, and we could possibly even play games (I think that _Cards Against Humanity_ would be perfect for a bachelor party, since it is hardly appropriate for most other social situations). I will also contact one of my brothers longtime friends and ask him for input, as well, but, as @Shrike said, I still have plenty of time to plan it.



Aruarian said:


> Do you know what your brother likes? Can you plan a party that is fun for him, rather than what you find to be enjoyable?



Yes, that is why I am seeking help from one of his best friends.



Zatch Braff said:


> This is a little off-topic, but if you (and I hope you do!) get engaged to Lady J, would you be up for inviting some members of NF?



It is still far too early to say anything about that with certainty, but that may be possible, although how likely it is, I am uncertain, since there are only a select few people here with whom I am close, and I already will be inviting the majority of my family and friends to it. However, I can say that your hope makes me feel very good, indeed; thank you very much!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Hookers and blow.


Fuck you banana boy stealing my lines... But, basically this and booze.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I think that _Cards Against Humanity_ would be perfect for a bachelor party, since it is hardly appropriate for most other social situations


?  Cards Against Humanity is appropriate for many social situations.  It's a game meant to be played with other people.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 16, 2018)

Mider T said:


> ?  Cards Against Humanity is appropriate for many social situations.  It's a game meant to be played with other people.



Yes, but it is very risque, so should be played only with people who are not easily offended nor with people who would feel awkward playing such a game together; for example, I have no trouble playing it with my friends and would have no trouble playing it with my brother, but I would never play it with my parents, grandmother, aunts, uncles, or any member of my church who is significantly older than me.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 16, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> It is still far too early to say anything about that with certainty, but that may be possible, although how likely it is, I am uncertain, since there are only a select few people here with whom I am close, and I already will be inviting the majority of my family and friends to it. However, I can say that your hope makes me feel very good, indeed; thank you very much!


  I love this "Thank you but fuck you!"


DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, but it is very risque, so should be played only with people who are not easily offended nor with people who would feel awkward playing such a game together; for example, I have no trouble playing it with my friends and would have no trouble playing it with my brother, but I would never play it with my parents, grandmother, aunts, uncles, or any member of my church who is significantly older than me.



I think that goes without saying lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I love this "Thank you but fuck you!"



That is most assuredly not what I am saying, and I do not appreciate you interpreting it in that way.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 17, 2018)

Sweet guess I am invited. Don't worry DDJ your family will love me.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 17, 2018)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Sweet guess I am invited. Don't worry DDJ your family will love me.



I do not wish to crush your hopes, but you and I are merely casual acquaintances.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 17, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not wish to crush your hopes, but you and I are merely casual acquaintances.



That was great, DDJ.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 19, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not wish to crush your hopes, but you and I are merely casual acquaintances.



Say it isnt so. Not only are my hopes crushed I am going to go to my closet now to decide which kitana I want to use to commit seppuku. Sayonara .


----------



## Mider T (Jan 19, 2018)

Katana*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Esdese (Jan 19, 2018)

leave the stripper behind
fly out to LA and pool money together and get him the porn star of his choice (not condoning cheating, I hate cheaters and I'd never do it, but I would never judge a person for what they do at  a bachelor party )

a bachelor party is like the one grey area for me
same thing goes for a bachelorette party


----------



## baconbits (Jan 19, 2018)

Kitsune said:


> Don’t get strippers! That’s a disgusting tradition and a sad thing to do right before you get married.



I thought I was one of the few that thought this.  There's something contradictory about celebrating a life long committment to one woman by oogling the naked bodies of women you don't even know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 19, 2018)

baconbits said:


> I thought I was one of the few that thought this.  There's something contradictory about celebrating a life long committment to one woman by oogling the naked bodies of women you don't even know.



Exactly. You know I’m pretty open-minded when it comes to sex, drugs and rock-n-roll but something about a stripper bachelor party seems out-of-date in our modern world.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke (Jan 21, 2018)

My buddy is getting married in June, and in May, we're taking a weekend trip to las Vegas.

All the guys in the party, chipped in to rent out a suite. We'll be gambling, drinking and hitting up live shows. We haven't decided on which shows, but we're definitely going to go watch a medieval jousting. 

We'll be doing light drugs(not roofies), but no strippers. 


As others have mentioned, you don't need to be shackled by the generic bachelor party. It doesn't need to be one night, and it doesn't need to be filled with debauchery. You can rent out an arcade if your bro is into that. You can go paintballing or golfing. Or just a mini trip to the mountains and get wasted. 

You know your brother that best, so you should go off that. Get input from the other guys in the party. You have time to plan it out. 

And aim for a few weeks before the wedding.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Jan 22, 2018)

@DemonDragonJ 

I've done stag do's before without the need for hookers, strippers and or blow 


Basically what you want to do is something fun, paintball is usually a fun thing, 


find out what he likes, then do something like that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 22, 2018)

I have spoken with one of my brother's best friends, and he and I will see if one of us (me, my brother, and his other groomsmen) has a summer house somewhere where we can stay for a weekend, as I am certain that that would be an enjoyable activity.



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Say it isnt so. Not only are my hopes crushed I am going to go to my closet now to decide which kitana I want to use to commit seppuku. Sayonara .



Please do not do that; I did not intend to offend you; it is simply that I cannot invite everyone to my wedding, as both physical space and monetary costs are major factors.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## EJ (Jan 26, 2018)

baconbits said:


> I thought I was one of the few that thought this.  There's something contradictory about celebrating a life long committment to one woman by oogling the naked bodies of women you don't even know.



I never understood why people do this right before they get married, lol. "One last time before ya put it in writing!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

